# Stay command



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I have learned two methods for teaching the stay command. I dont know which is "better". I know all dogs are different in how they learn, but what I'm wondering is what is the reasoning behind each. What makes more sense?

The first way I learned is to have her restrained and sit in front of her. Tell her "stay" and wait a few seconds, then give her a release command "break" and hold the treat out to the side to give it to her. Obviously lengthening time holding the stay.

The second method (which I"m not too keen since it involves alot of treats) is to tell her to "stay" then treat, "stay" then treat, "stay" then treat, then use the "heal' or "walk" command and take her right into a walk OR end it with another "break" command. Eventually lengthening the time between the "stay" and the treat until you slowly start working your way away from them. This way I'll have to say does seem like its making progress kind of quickly. 

As with anything, during alot of commotion, all bets are off. I hope that goes away after puppyhood









Anyone have better luck with either or have another method?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I wouldn't use the first because you are treating for the release and not the stay. 

Stays are very hard for puppies. 

I teach the stay focusing on 2 separate criteria: distance and time. 

First I teach the stay by having the dog sit or down and standing right in front of them asking them to stay for oh, 3-5 seconds, giving a treat and saying ok (or whatever release word you like). I very slowly increase the amount of time, still staying in the same place. 

Once my dog can stay for a minute or so, I teach them to stay with distance so I can put them on a stay and walk away. First I ask them to stay, take once step away, come back and treat. I slowly add more steps, different directions, walking around the dog, etc. 

The other thing I do is have them stay and reward but not release. If I'm doing a 30 second stay, I might treat at 10 seconds and at 30 seconds, not releasing the dog at 10 seconds. I like to mix things up so they do not get use to one length of time and, eventually, with my being in any one position. 

Stays absolutely need to be generalized. This means going places and teaching the behavior from scratch. 

I don't usually use a clicker to teach stays. 

ALWAYS treat while they are staying!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Thank you so much! That does make sense. The one question then, is how to teach the break command. If I say "break" and she is still sitting there, it doesnt show that break means she can move... So, would you give the command and then lure them away, and if so, how? Just with a treat?

She seemed to stay very well last night focusing on those treats. I figured it was ok but she was getting so many treats she didnt want much dinner. I am going to try tonight using her kibble (we were at class with cheerios and some meat treat which I forget the name). Thanks again


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Mar 18 2005, 03:47 PM
> *Thank you so much!  That does make sense.  The one question then, is how to teach the break command.  If I say "break" and she is still sitting there, it doesnt show that break means she can move...  So, would you give the command and then lure them away, and if so, how?  Just with a treat?
> 
> She seemed to stay very well last night focusing on those treats.  I figured it was ok but she was getting so many treats she didnt want much dinner.  I am going to try tonight using her kibble (we were at class with cheerios and some meat treat which I forget the name).  Thanks again
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i say "freeeeeeeee" in a really happy and exciting tone and start clapping my knees or something and make Jong-ee really excited so she automatically starts bouncing up and down and is released from the stay command..

if that doesnt work fr u, try holding a treat in front of her and start backing away, she would get up and start walking if she wants the treat


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

One thing I always learned and sort of like is when saying "stay" to put my hand in front of the dog's face, palm facing them.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Mar 18 2005, 05:40 PM
> *One thing I always learned and sort of like is when saying "stay" to put my hand in front of the dog's face, palm facing them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44267*


[/QUOTE]
That's what I do with Peanut. He eventually learned stay without my hand being up, but when it came time to break, I would say come and motion with my hand.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I just say okay and then start petting them and move so they get up and follow. No treat needed for the release.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I like the method JMM stated. With Izzy I say "Okay" and bounce on my knees. Of course this is usually said as she's running in the other direction. I just thought it was a normal puppy reaction, that they couldn't stay still. Well, Miss Izzy has a lecture coming. (I won't tell her I heard Phoebe is doing so well). :lol:


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

oops- glad I read this before another night of training







I was treating her for break too. Thanks









She actually stayed tonight while I walked around a chair and out of her sight for a second.


----------

